# Cholla orchid mounts



## jteagle6977 (Jul 1, 2012)

[attachment=7323][attachment=7324][attachment=7325][attachment=7326]I want to thanks Joe aka shadetree_1 for the good quality of cholla he sent me. I know this isn't any fancey wood working but it has wood in it.


----------



## jteagle6977 (Jul 1, 2012)

[attachment=7327][attachment=7328]
more pics


----------



## jteagle6977 (Jul 1, 2012)

[attachment=7329]
one more pic


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 1, 2012)

I bet those orchids love it, and they look good too 
Been too long since I made it down that way, miss seeing the jungle in dads backyard.


----------



## jteagle6977 (Jul 2, 2012)

Backyard ell, that is the front yard. The backyard is the real jungle. :rotflmao3: :rotflmao3: I'm up to 135 hanging orchids now.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 2, 2012)

jteagle6977 said:


> I'm up to 135 hanging orchids now.



Will the roots grow up and take over the cholla eventually ? Hows that giant Pothos doing in the front yard ? That was a real monster there.


----------



## jteagle6977 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes the bulbs will eventually cover the whole peice of cholla. It will take about 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2012)

There are brothers communicating on wood barter from across the country. I love this site!





:cray:



John that's a great idea I love those orchids growing in the cholla mounts.


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 2, 2012)

Heheh, cheaper than a long distance call 
Those pics made me realize its been awhile since I've seen Florida. Have to beat down The Rebuilds door next time I go :teethlaugh:


----------



## jteagle6977 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Kevin, most orchids are just air plants. They just need a good base to attache their roots too. Good air flow, a little water and sun you have a happy orchid. With the cholla you kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------

